# Dirk to be on the cover of live 2007



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

REDWOOD CITY, Calif. – August 23, 2006 – Electronic Arts (Nasdaq: ERTS) completed its starting lineup of NBA stars today at the Games Convention in Leipzig, Germany by selecting the Dallas Mavericks’ Dirk Nowitzki, Memphis Grizzlies’ Pau Gasol, San Antonio Spurs’ Tony Parker and Phoenix Suns’ Boris Diaw to join the Houston Rockets’ Tracy McGrady on the NBA LIVE 07 All-Star team as worldwide cover athletes and spokespersons.


Scheduled for release September 25 under the EA SPORTS™ brand, NBA LIVE 07 will play as good as it looks by introducing the next generation of basketball gameplay with EA SPORTS™ Total Freestyle Control, a new feature that delivers gameplay realism and authenticity like never before. Additionally, with a new, more intuitive AI system, advancements to fan-favorite features like All-Star Weekend and Dynasty Mode™, and for the first time ESPN Motion and streaming ESPN radio podcasts, NBA LIVE 07 will continue to deliver its award-winning gameplay experience to fans worldwide.

The NBA LIVE 07 starting five will feature Nowitzki on all packaging in his native Germany, Gasol in Spain and Parker and Diaw sharing the cover spotlight in France. McGrady will be the cover athlete of NBA LIVE 07 in North America and all other countries. 
To celebrate the talents of the top NBA players from Europe, EA SPORTS will provide users the opportunity to play as the European All-Stars in NBA LIVE 07. The team will wear special jerseys and be comprised of Nowitzki, Parker, Gasol, Diaw, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Peja Stojakovic, Andrei Kirilenko, Mehmet Okur, Hedo Turkoglu, Vladimir Radmanovic, Andrea Bargnani, Mickael Pietrus, Sasha Vujacic, Beno Udrih and Nenad Krstic. 
In October 2006 EA SPORTS will also be a part of “NBA Europe LIVE presented by EA SPORTS” that will feature Parker’s Spurs’, Diaw’s Suns’, the Los Angeles Clippers and Philadelphia 76ers conducting training camps and competing against top European basketball clubs in seven European cities in five countries. EA SPORTS will partner with the NBA and Euroleague Basketball to conduct a series of promotional activities leading up to the start of the event, including crowning one fan champion in the EA SPORTS NBA LIVE Challenge, aninteractive gaming tournament. 

“With the global appeal of NBA LIVE it is important to us to assemble an All-Star team of international players who reflect our worldwide basketball franchise leadership,” said Keith Munro, Vice President of Marketing for EA. “These players are superstars on their NBA teams and some of the best players in the world. We believe they truly represent the authenticity and entertainment that NBA LIVE 07 delivers.”

Nowitzki is fresh off leading the Mavericks’ franchise to their first trip to The Finals. During the regular season Nowitzki averaged a career-high 26.6 points a game, while also registering 9.0 rebounds and 2.8 assists. A five-time NBA All-Star, Nowitzki was named All-NBA First Team for the second consecutive season. 

Gasol is coming off his most successful season in the NBA where he led the Memphis Grizzlies in scoring with a career-high 20.4 points a game, while also registering 8.9 rebounds and 4.6 assists. He was selected an NBA All-Star for the first time in 2006. The native of Catalonia, a Spanish coastal region, and former NBA Rookie of the Year, played for Spain in the 2004 Olympics. 

Parker has helped lead the San Antonio Spurs to two NBA Championships and appeared in more playoff games before his 24th birthday than any player in NBA history. In 2005-06, Parker had a career season, averaging 18.9 points while shooting better than 50 percent from the field. He finished among the league leaders in assists (5.8 apg) and was named an All-Star for the first time. 

Suns’ third-year forward Diaw will make his debut on the cover of NBA LIVE 07 alongside Parker in France. An up-and-coming young star, Diaw came of age this season, averaging career highs in points (13.3), rebounds (6.9) and assists (6.2) and was selected the NBA’s Most Improved Player. During the playoffs Diaw elevated his game, averaging 18.7 points, as the Suns advanced to the Western Conference Finals. 

A two-time NBA scoring champion and six-time NBA All-Star, McGrady led the league in scoring by averaging 32.1 points per game in 2003, when he became the youngest NBA player to average 30-plus points per game since Bob McAdoo in 1974-75, and has remained one of the game’s most popular and entertaining players. McGrady finished 12th in NBA scoring (24.4 ppg) this year and averaged 6.5 rebounds and 4.8 assists. It was the sixth time in his career he has scored more than 24 points a game.

Developed in Vancouver, B.C., by EA Canada, NBA LIVE 07 will be available on the Xbox 360™ and Xbox® video game systems from Microsoft, the PlayStation®2 computer entertainment system, PSP™ (PlayStation®Portable) system, mobile and PC on September 25. It is scheduled for release on the PlayStation®3 in November. Learn more about the game at http://nbalive07.com or download new screenshots at http://info.ea.com.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

wade won it last year so maybe dirk will win it this year since the nba is rigged. lol


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> *Parker* has helped lead the San Antonio Spurs to two NBA Championships and appeared in more playoff games before his 24th birthday than any player in NBA history. In 2005-06, Parker had a career season, averaging 18.9 points while shooting better than 50 percent from the field. He finished among the league leaders in assists (5.8 apg) and was named an All-Star for the first time.


He's on my team. :banana: 



mff4l said:


> A two-time NBA scoring champion and six-time NBA All-Star, *McGrady* led the league in scoring by averaging 32.1 points per game in 2003, when he became the youngest NBA player to average 30-plus points per game since Bob McAdoo in 1974-75, and has remained one of the game’s most popular and entertaining players. McGrady finished 12th in NBA scoring (24.4 ppg) this year and averaged 6.5 rebounds and 4.8 assists. It was the sixth time in his career he has scored more than 24 points a game.


He's on my team, too. :banana: Give me the 'ship. :headbang: 

Nice find. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If Dirk is going to be on the cover... what is this?










'Tracy McGrady Becomes the New Face of EA's NBA LIVE 07'


Thats not Dirk, lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> If Dirk is going to be on the cover... what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dirk is on the international copies shipping to Germany and a few other places, and a few other players are shipping to their home countries. They recently started this.

The only thing that sucks is that it takes him out of the running to be the main US coverboy.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

OOoooh, that makes a lot of sense. I didnt think he would ever be on the cover because he's not a born American.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dre's correct.....Dirk is going to be on the European Live 07 covers..... Source


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This is much the same as magazines and other periodicals - Dirk or Emmitt et.al. here in Dallas, Wade or Marino in Miami, etc.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont know about ya'll but I am going to print the game cover and put it in my box and take out the T-Mac one


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> I dont know about ya'll but I am going to print the game cover and put it in my box and take out the T-Mac one


 Mac's still gonna be on the disc.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They should ship some of the Dirk ones in Dallas-Fort Worth area.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> They should ship some of the Dirk ones in Dallas-Fort Worth area.


It would sell. :makeadeal :headbang: :greatjob:


----------

